

Clambook - rasengan
http://clamcase.com/clambook-android-and-iphone-laptop-dock.html

======
jt2190
They announced this back in June 2012. Still no word on when it'll actually
ship.

[http://www.gizmag.com/clamcase-clambook-android-iphone-
lapto...](http://www.gizmag.com/clamcase-clambook-android-iphone-laptop-
dock/22889/)

------
phaus
I had a Clamcase Pro for about a year. Its the only keyboard case that isn't
terrible.

When mine broke it was because of my own negligence, but if anyone buys one of
these, keep in mind that the company only offers a 90 day warranty, which is
very short for a $150 keyboard. This new product is probably going to cost at
least $100 more.

Clamcase has a reputation online for refusing to support their products
outside of this window, even though some of their products are known to fail
all of a sudden for no reason.

~~~
axman6
If they sell to Australians, they're going to have to support it for longer
than that, at least for australian customers. Our consumer protection laws
include an implied warranty with every product sold, and it covers a
'reasonable' period after the product is bought (for example, Apple's 1 year
standard warranty is really at least two years in australia, because being a
premium product means users expect it to work for at least that long)

------
rasengan
I was doing some research on the various accessories available to utilize an
Android as a single device. During this, I was highly intrigued by the Samsung
Smartdock, but suddenly, came across this device. It seems it was announced
last year, but my hopes is that it is still going to be released.

------
straws
These things have been extremely unsuccessful in the past. . . I remember when
they were liquidating these guys for ~$50:

[http://www.motorola.com/us/Lapdock%E2%84%A2-for--MOTOROLA-
AT...](http://www.motorola.com/us/Lapdock%E2%84%A2-for--MOTOROLA-
ATRIX%E2%84%A2-4G---EOL/72180.html)

All I can say about them is they make good raspberry pi docks.

------
jmspring
I find it curious that the "laptop" rendered is basically a macbook air of
sorts. Is there no originality these days?

~~~
DHowett
Excusing the originality inherent in the idea of a laptop form factor "phone
extension" device that plugs into your phone via MHL, of course.

What would you have it look like? Thinner? Thicker? Less metal? More metal?
Disband the thought that somebody make a small metallic clamshell with a
screen and a keyboard - they're ripping off Apple!

~~~
adamnemecek
Are you seriously claiming that you are not seeing the 'inspiration' with
Apple's products?

------
prezjordan
How does this interact with iOS? I feel like that sort of thing is off-limits.

------
beloch
This might actually make me want to run a full-blown linux distro rather than
android on my phone!

~~~
Maxious
You can run linux distros in a chroot on your android device today
[http://linuxonandroid.org/](http://linuxonandroid.org/)

The work on porting Docker to the ARM based Raspberry Pi might enable an even
better Android linux experience in the future
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6724222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6724222)

------
DanBC
This looks lovely.

Are they aware of the number of people who'd want one of these for RPi?

~~~
freehunter
I would just love a 3"-4" touchscreen for my RPi, but that seems impossible to
find.

------
tluyben2
Hope they release this but seems to be an old announcement. I don't really
need a faster cpu/gpu than my phone has for almost everything I do. But
without a keyboard I'm lost for productivity.

~~~
rasengan
I agree. Especially, with devices like the Samsung Galaxy Note 3, there is
little reason not to carry one single device.

------
DustinCalim
So this is supposed to be a laptop accessory for your smartphone?

------
mmanfrin
How is this different from the Atrix or the Transformer?

~~~
rakoo
This is supposed to be compatible with all Ice Cream Sandwich phones and
iPhones, rather than only one model.

This looks great, I can't wait to see some real footage.

------
slyall
I thought this was some sort of parody.

A fake ad that pretends a laptop is just an external screen and keyboard
accessory for your smartphone.

------
bichiliad
Their wording on that third slide threw me off. I thought that the actual data
connection between the Clambook and the phone was done over 4G.

------
calbear81
Is it just me or does the logo use the same font face that Facebook does?

~~~
haspoken
Well, they sure want Facebook likes, they are offering $20 off if I "LIKE"
them.

Personally though, I'm not really interested in any company that is going to
charge me a $20 penalty for not joining Facebook and "like"-ing them.

~~~
err4nt
They _aren 't_ penalizing you, think of it as a very generous referral bonus
where if you can prove you shared it they offer you a discount even if none of
your friends click through.

Nobody is _forcing_ them to give anybody a discount, it's seriously just a
nice gesture, nothing to be cynical about.

